# Pompano Floats



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

I keep seeing the rigs with foam floats on them, usually being colored chartreuse. I was wondering if I could make them out of pink foam, seeing how pompano jigs are usually pink.


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

i use orange


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

MrFish49 said:


> I keep seeing the rigs with foam floats on them, usually being colored chartreuse. I was wondering if I could make them out of pink foam, seeing how pompano jigs are usually pink.


I'm sure you could. If you get one of those pool noodles and a punch you would probably have enough for fifty years. I don't lose that many rigs so you don't need so many floats.


----------



## RSD (Jun 23, 2013)

I bought pill floats from walleye supply on eBay. Just received yesterday but they look nice


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

I use floats on my hooks also..instead of on the rig line


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

Second the pill floats!!!


----------



## bamagator (Mar 31, 2009)

I use pill floats in orange. I saw some floating head walleye jigs in a catalogue and wondered how they would work.


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

I was just wondering because I was considering making them out extruded polystyrene I have sitting around in the basement.


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

that could work..i might coat them in something so they dont fall apart though


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

u get these from wardens luers this is what u want they are in many colors the reason everyone uses chartreuse is thats what half hitch and bass pro sell they are called winner bodies


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

Same ones i use..just all orange


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

cajun creationz said:


> I use floats on my hooks also..instead of on the rig line


 That's the way to do it. Sometimes the pomps will nail the hook w/floatie/corky as you are reeling in; even when the flea is MIA.

I used to attach a teaser fly just above the sinker to increase my chances of getting a pomp while reeling in. Think of it as a heavy goofy jig. Teaser fly droppers add a little something extra also.


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

steelhead said:


> That's the way to do it. Sometimes the pomps will nail the hook w/floatie/corky as you are reeling in; even when the flea is MIA.
> 
> I used to attach a teaser fly just above the sinker to increase my chances of getting a pomp while reeling in. Think of it as a heavy goofy jig. Teaser fly droppers add a little something extra also.


i have some of those rigs also


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Yes sir !!! That'll get it done.


----------



## laboy (Jul 18, 2013)

I make mine chartreuse float with red beads. Guna try some new colors this year tho. Ill post my results


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

Just saw a video on youtube where this guy was using piece of chartreuse soft plastic instead of a float. I do know that the soft plastic either floats or at worst are neutrally buoyant. But what do yall think of it?


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

MrFish49 said:


> Just saw a video on youtube where this guy was using piece of chartreuse soft plastic instead of a float. I do know that the soft plastic either floats or at worst are neutrally buoyant. But what do yall think of it?


post a link


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

i say as long as it floats the bait and the fish get attracted to it then use it


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

A bit long winded but here it is.


----------

